# How many gears do I have?



## JB in KC (Jul 2, 2007)

I know this is a very noob question, but I just started road biking 2 weeks ago, so I'm learning...

How many gears does my Trek 1500 have. It has 6 in the back and 2 up front. So does this mean its a 12 gear bike? I'm looking to upgrade my shifters, right now the shifters are on the tube, I want them integrated with the brake. But I don't see any shifters for 12 speed, its all for 9 speed. Maybe I have a 9-speed?

Thanks for the help, obviously I'm confused on this one.

Justin


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have bad news for you, and good news, and some explanations.

The bad news is you can't do that.
The good news is you really don't want to, probably.

Speaking in the sense they're using when they call those shifters "9-speed," your bike is a 6-speed. That is, those integrated shifters are for bikes that have 9 gears in the back. You can't make them work with your older 6-speed freewheel. To put that kind of shifter on your bike, you'd probably have to buy a new wheel, a cassette (the gear cluster in the back) and a rear derailleur. It would cost more than your bike is worth, and probably more than half the cost of a whole new bike.

The bike probably isn't worth that kind of upgrade. But then, it probably doesn't really need it. Downtube shifters (the kind you have) work fine. Integrated shifters are nice (one of the few real advances in the technology in the last 40 years, IMO), but they're not necessary to enjoy the sport. Ask us old guys. I love my Campy Ergopower levers, but I rode a lot of miles with friction downtube shifting and they were enjoyable miles. And the last few years I've ridden more miles on fixed-gear bikes (which don't shift at all, or coast for that matter) than on geared bikes.

You're brand-new to the sport. Why not ride this bike for a few more months while saving up your money, and if you really like the sport and want to stick with it, buy a whole new bike, where all the new parts really work together.

Catch the passion for riding first, and see if you can avoid getting infected with upgrade fever for a while.

Have fun.

P.S. Welcome.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

You (apparently) have 6 in the back and 2 up front. So (apparently) you need a 6-speed shifter for the back and a 2-speed shifter for the front.


----------



## JB in KC (Jul 2, 2007)

Ahh. Ok. Thanks for the info. I think I will stick with what I have for now. I just need to learn to shift without looking down. I'm sure I'll have other dumb questions as I get more into the sport. 

Justin


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Eight. Six plus two equals Eight.

Just kidding. Good advice and explanations above.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

JayTee said:


> Eight. Six plus two equals Eight.


Spoken like a lawyer.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually, a lawyer says "what do you WANT the answer to be?" ... and then unequivocally advocates the correctness of it!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JayTee said:


> Eight. Six plus two equals Eight.
> 
> Just kidding. Good advice and explanations above.




:devil:


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

JayTee said:


> Eight. Six plus two equals Eight.





MikeBiker said:


> Spoken like a lawyer.


Actually, that's more like a corporate accountant. :wink:


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*You prolly can't index, but you can move the shifters*

As everybody else has pointed out, you can't find integrated shifters for a six speed freewheel or cassette (did they make cassettes in six-speed? I can't remember). There are other options for moving the shifters if you don't like them on the downtube, though. One is bar-end (also called barcon) shifters--they index 8, 9 or 10-speed, but Shimanos have a friction option that will work with anything. They look like this: https://www.gottaridebikes.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/9sbarendlg.jpg
and plug into the ends of the handlebars. You can also get mounts alone, so you can use your existing shifters (most of the time; some won't work):https://www.rivbike.com/webalog/shifters_derailleurs/17068.html
And there are other options, like Paul's Thumbies or old mountain bike thumbshifters. Not necessarily worth the trouble, but it CAN be done without much hassle.


----------

